# Hammerangebot Rapala Wobbler Deep Tail Dancer - NUR 6,99€ !!! Sonderaktion



## am-angelsport (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot​ 


*Rapala*
*Deep Taildancer
BF
* *





*​


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...e-Foil-RAPTDD09BF_c70-71-202-220_p2342_x2.htm​ 
*
*​ 
NUR 6,99 €- unglaublich !​

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

